

Ask HN: Hacking/Coding/Programming for Good? - cshenoy

I've been looking around for hackers (coders, etc) who also do socially good/conscious activities as well. I've come up short so I was hoping the HN community could help out. It's probably just me but I rarely see articles on hackers doing good (although a lot of startups have socially conscious messages, etc).<p>I know there's Code for America (making Gov't efficient), Taproot, and Catchafire but I've had a tougher time finding other like-minded initiatives or individuals.<p>And I'm not asking for any particular reason other than just to know.
======
jacobroufa
I used to work for a company, the Chicago Technology Cooperative, where we
focused on building websites (and apps) for non-profit organizations. Maybe
you could start a company with that intent?

------
devmonk
Links for organizations OP mentioned:

<http://codeforamerica.org/>

<http://www.taprootfoundation.org/>

<http://www.catchafire.org/>

------
ig1
Social Innovation Camp: <http://www.sicamp.org/>

Bethnal Green Ventures (inspired by YC): <http://bethnalgreenventures.com/>

~~~
cshenoy
I like the Social Innovation Camp. Hopefully one will start that in the US if
it hasn't already been started. Thanks!

------
clojurerocks
Ive recently began doing this as well. Would be interested in talking to you
about possible projects and causes you find interesting. What is a way to
contact you?

------
devmonk
I think that open source and GNU projects can contribute to the common good,
for the most part. You help many more people that way.

------
nayanshah
<http://www.hackersforcharity.org/>

------
trin_
<http://www.torproject.org/> ?

